# Is there any fan-fiction about CSM and Dark Angels successor chapters?



## bigtax (Jun 2, 2010)

Is there any fan fiction about these chapters?

Dark Angel successor chapters
1 The angels of vengeance
2 Guardians of the covenant
3 The disciples of caliban
4 The consecrators
5 The angels of redemption
6 The angels of absolution


Chaos Space Marine Chapters
1 Angels of ecstasy
2 Apostles of minthras
3 Bleak brotherhood
4 Brotherhood of darkness
5 Claws of Lorek
6 Company of misery
7 Death Shadows
8 Disciples of destruction
9 Hakanor's reavers
10 The flawless host
11 Dragon warriors
12 Knights of blood
13 Lords of decay
14 Oracles of change
15 Punishers
16 The sanctified
17 The reborn
18 The purge
19 Skulltakers
20 Skyrar's dark wolves
21 Sons of vengeance
22 Swords of Khargoth
23 Steel brethhren
24 Warriors of Mayhem

Yes,these chapters came from Codex,and I like their names and painting,so is there any fan-fiction about them?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

If you look hard enouph there's basically fan fiction about almost everything so just go on google type. Up there names and with fan fiction beside it and you will find something eventually


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I've written a story about CSM and the Angels of Vengeance called "The One-Eyed King," which you can check out if you want.


----------



## bigtax (Jun 2, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> I've written a story about CSM and the Angels of Vengeance called "The One-Eyed King," which you can check out if you want.


I have already read it,very good story,and fantastic dialogue!


----------



## bigtax (Jun 2, 2010)

son of azurman said:


> If you look hard enouph there's basically fan fiction about almost everything so just go on google type. Up there names and with fan fiction beside it and you will find something eventually


Is there a wikia dictated to warhammer fan-fiction?So you can check each chapter's story.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

bigtax said:


> Is there a wikia dictated to warhammer fan-fiction?So you can check each chapter's story.


I don't think there's a wiki for WH40K Fan fiction up yet but there is the Compendium. It's got all the fan fiction written on this website, with descriptions for most of the stories. I'm sure you could find a bit of what you're looking for there.


----------

